
Your tips and hacks for learning from online materials - drastorguev
https://www.quora.com/unanswered/Can-you-describe-your-step-by-step-process-when-you-trying-to-learn-something-online-Im-finding-it-difficult-as-there-is-so-much-choice-and-I-would-also-like-to-be-more-organised-Keen-to-hear-your-tips-and-tricks?share=1
======
red5tar
Essentially you'd need to know what is it that you want to learn or what are
you aiming to achieve. learning everything is great but not always necessary.
Finding information on certain technical topics should not be that hard as
there are many collections on various subjects that you can download
altogether. Lets say that you are trying to learn something that has 3
different sub-classes. You may want to break it down into 3 sets of 2-day
learning of each sub-class, that way you will learn what you need without
missing out on certain information that has to do with other sub-class. Always
take down notes of your understanding of the subject so you can track your
progress. Its basically the same as learning from offline material depending
on what the subject is. Diagrams and charts are also good materials to help
you memorize your information.

